# Survey: Your soapmaking needs, wants, and desires.



## debramarie (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, fellow soap makers! Iâm new to this group and Iâm conducting a survey about soap makers needs, wants, and desires for my research project. Iâm looking to get at least 100 responses for the survey and would love if people in this group can participate. It only takes 3 minutes to complete. Iâm happy to share the results once Iâve collected the numbers needed. Thanks in advance for helping to make the soap making community better and stronger!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/MJ3RBF7


----------

